# Save the frogs day events took place in 21 countries



## savethefrogs (Feb 21, 2009)

*SAVE THE FROGS DAY EVENTS TOOK PLACE IN 21 COUNTRIES
Largest Day of Amphibian Education And Conservation In Planet’s History
*

Santa Cruz, CA, April 30, 2010 – Amphibians are rapidly disappearing around the planet, and a worldwide effort is underway today to save them. The 2nd Annual Save The Frogs Day, taking place today, is the largest day of amphibian education and conservation action in the planet’s history. Over 80 Save The Frogs Day events are being held in 21 countries, including the United States, Canada, Ireland, Madagascar, India, South Africa, and Australia. The events are being coordinated by SAVE THE FROGS!, America’s first and only public charity dedicated to amphibian conservation.



Amphibian populations worldwide have been declining at unprecedented rates, and nearly one-third of the world's amphibian species are threatened with extinction. Up to 200 species have already completely disappeared in recent years. “Habitat destruction and an infectious disease called _chytridiomycosis_ are decimating frog populations worldwide” says Dr. Kerry Kriger, Founder & Executive Director of SAVE THE FROGS. To make matters worse, pollution and pesticides are weakening frogs’ immune defenses and in some cases even turning male frogs into females. There are 18,000 registered pesticides in the United States.

Dr. Kriger hopes that Save The Frogs Day will dramatically increase frog awareness on a global scale. “This is one of the most significant environmental issues of the 21st century. Save The Frogs Day is all about people stepping up, getting involved, and taking action in their own community, and that’s exactly what is happening”, says Dr. Kriger. 

Save The Frogs Day events include presentations by scientists worldwide; a moonlit frog walk in Seattle’s Discovery Park; a Frog Leap-a-Thon in Toronto, and a frog art contest in Brazil. The Miss Earth South Africa ladies will join in the action by teaching children in the villages about frogs. The first protests in defense of frog populations in the planet’s history will take place at restaurants in VA, MD and TX. The restaurant chain refuses to remove the frog legs from their menus. Over 100 million frogs are taken out of the wild for food each year. SAVE THE FROGS recently succeeded in getting San Francisco’s Restaurant Gary Danko to remove wild-caught Pig Frogs from their menu.

Save The Frogs Day has been legally recognized by Governor Tim Kaine of Virginia; Mayor Gregor Robertson of Vancouver, British Columbia; and Mayor Mike Rotkin of Santa Cruz, California. Mayor Rotkin will join Dr. Kriger for his morning talk on frogs at an elementary school. Afterwards, Dr. Kriger will give an interview on Martha Stewart Radio and then he will present a free online webinar on amphibian conservation. In the evening he will give a lecture on The Wild World of Frogs and lead a frog walk through the Elkhorn Slough National Estuarine Reserve. 

What’s next? Dr. Kriger says SAVE THE FROGS will be organizing an International Day of Pesticide Action, planned for October 24th. “We aim to get Atrazine federally banned by the 3rd Annual Save The Frogs Day”. Atrazine is one of the most commonly detected pesticides in American groundwater, tapwater and rainfall, and there is abundant scientific evidence documenting its negative impacts on an array of wildlife. Eighty million pounds of Atrazine are used in America each year.

You can learn more about Save The Frogs Day at www.savethefrogs.com/day

Contact: 
Kerry Kriger, Ph.D.
SAVE THE FROGS! Founder, Executive Director and Ecologist
Phone: (831) 621-6215
E-mail: [email protected]
*
About SAVE THE FROGS!*
SAVE THE FROGS! is America’s first and only public charity dedicated to amphibian conservation. The mission of SAVE THE FROGS! is to protect amphibian populations and to promote a society that respects and appreciates nature and wildlife.


----------

